

Ask HN: Is this SendGrid email excessive? - ciguy
http://pastebin.com/HLcj7qgc

======
patrickgokey
Nope, seems pretty standard to me. I use SendGrid and am extremely satisfied
with their service.

~~~
ciguy
I know their service is awesome, that's why I wanted to use them. I just
thought their verification questions were way over the top.

I sent them a pretty snarky reply, and they handled it very professionally.
They even activated my account, which made me questions once again why they
ask so many questions if they will just activate your account anyway.

Bottom line, very impressed with their service and would recommend, just don't
like how they go about verifying users.

